# Iberital MC2 issue



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

Had my MC2 since December, using once daily.

Initially one grind on maximum timer setting would grind enough coffee. After a few weeks I was having to press for a second grind for the same amount of coffee, then a third and so on. I'm now having to press for 4-5 grinds, as the machine is just not grinding consistently.

I've tried cleaning the mechanism out but this has no effect.

The only thing that helps slightly is placing something on top of the beans to keep the beans from jumping around.

What do you guys think? Could the machine be knackered already?

Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I've had similar problems. Do you leave the hopper full, or do you just place in the amount you actually need(after measuring)?


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I was being a complete looser last night and decided to put some really stale beans in the hopper and fill it up. Thats the first time I've ever done that since having the grinder (1.5 years). I noticed that the grinding process was taking MUCH less time to grind than usual. I was filling my basket within 15 secs, whereas this would usually take me twice as long!


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

I think my issue may be something else. I usually have my hopper about a third full.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

the MC2 needs to have a reasonable amount of coffee in the hopper to work. Once it gets down to the throat, it throws beans around a lot and they dont get crushed.

You can put a tamper over the throat to help, or as i did, just keep topping up the beans!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I just dont drink enough coffee to be able to leave them in! They'd go stale before I know it


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Is it making any strange noises?

+ I've found that when I was drinking Yirgecheffe from HasBean - I could grind within 3-4x 5 secs grinds.

When switching over to Union's Natural spirit Espresso, the beans were much larger> I found that the MC2 was taking 6-9 attempts to grind the beans!!

I've noticed this with other bigger beans, they take much longer to grind, whilst some are ground very easily.

Which beans are you using?


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks guys but I still don't have an answer. I have however contacted HD so will hopefully get a response.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

truecksuk said:


> Is it making any strange noises?
> 
> + I've found that when I was drinking Yirgecheffe from HasBean - I could grind within 3-4x 5 secs grinds.
> 
> ...


Cheers,

Good point about the bean size. I'm using Whittard's (I know... before anyone laughs) Guatemala beans at the moment. A one off purchase for me - overpriced IMO and poor compared to some.

It may well be down to the size of the bean - i'll compare to others I have.

I get the usual grind sound, but when its not hitting the beans it seems to spool up a bit quicker, increasing in pitch.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Grind to weight and not to time. Time is an inconsistent method if using this type of grinder and a variety of beans.

The Iberital MC2 is a gravity fed grinder and having a consistent weight above the beans being ground will help with grind consistency (particle size not time)


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Grind to weight and not to time. Time is an inconsistent method if using this type of grinder and a variety of beans.
> 
> The Iberital MC2 is a gravity fed grinder and having a consistent weight above the beans being ground will help with grind consistency (particle size not time)


Thanks Glenn. I'm not grinding to time as such. I just grind enough to fill the portafilter, and this can take anything up to six grinds at the moment (on max time setting). Hope that makes sense.

I will make sure there is always something above the beans when grinding.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I did no know that, thanks Glenn! How does this increase the insistency in the grind of the bean?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Constant pressure forces the beans through at the same rate. If no pressure from above the beans jump about and the grinder grabs at little (or large) pieces as it can. Therefore inconsistent grind.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll give that a try tonight, thanks!

How would one ensure that you're using the grinder effectively, and at the same time keeping the coffee fresh?

I assume some just put the beans in and then remove them afterwards? Sometimes when one has only bought 250g of the special lusty glaze, you want to be as economical as much as possible!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Different types of bean can have a considerable variation in grind time and also grind setting.Most beans leave an oily residue on the burrs and on the three dispensing arms below the burrs.

If it becomes too sticky/gungy the ground beans can be retained in the grinder and build up above the dispensing arms, giving short measure in the PF.

I would suggest that you open the top and take out the top burr and thoroughly clean it out.Preferably take out the lower burr and three arm dispenser as well.(19 mm ring spanner to hold lower burr while using a 10 mm spanner to undo the retaining nut * it is a L/H thread. If you get this far wash burrs and dispenser in HOT water and dry thoroughly !!


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

I was advised by HD to try Puly Grinder cleaner crystals. Has anyone tried these? Worth a go?


----------

